# seting up a rain water harvesting system



## Uncle Winnet (May 10, 2006)

im about to set up a rain water harvesting system got to water tanks out off an old house to filter the water before it gets stored in these



should do me i think


----------



## Mitsimivec (Mar 7, 2013)

Make sure those containers a decontaminated, could had had anything in them!

My father in law (to be!) uses one for diesel...


----------



## Uncle Winnet (May 10, 2006)

only had water in them guy i got them of used them to store water in so no worry's there


----------



## Uncle Winnet (May 10, 2006)

set this up the other day and on the fist night got 250 liters of water


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

the easiest way i know to make a filter is to get a small tank that you use for your heating system in your attic. 
mount it on a good brscket above the IBC. get a waste fitting off of a metal sink and put that in the bottom. then put a layer of golf balls (or similar) then a layer of woven sponge (like a kitchen scouring pad) , you can get this in a hard ware shop that hires out floor sanders. they use it for between the sand paper and sander to give a cushion . 
then a layer of golf balls and a layer of that woven sponge . 
then put a few weight on top to hold it down. 
this wilol catch everything exept the fine sand but most of that will stay on the bottom of the filter tank.


----------



## Uncle Winnet (May 10, 2006)

just to let every one know ive had this set up for ages now and its working a treat washing 3 cars every week with it and its never droped very low water is as clean as tap water 

well happy with it


----------

